# Abfangen welcher Button gedrückt wurde.



## ahykes (22. November 2004)

Hallo Kollegen!

Ich habe 2 Knöppe auf meiner Seite, beide sollen das gleiche Formular abschichen aber es soll nicht die gleiche action ausgeführt werden. Wichtig ist aber, dass das Formular abgeschickt wird, damit ich die Variablen nutzen kann.

Button 1 = submit() + Variable =1
Button 2 = submit() + Variable =2

Geht sowas?  

Dange!


----------



## Gumbo (22. November 2004)

Für zwei Aspekte, die sich eigendlich auf die selbe Thematik beziehen, wäre ein Thema ausreichend.


----------



## ahykes (22. November 2004)

Danke für die schnelle antwort im anderen fall...


----------

